# Hello from Newbie



## Caz n Neil (Oct 6, 2010)

Hi,
Thought i would introduce myself, I am Caz and married to Neil and have two kids ( 7 & 9) and two dogs. We have been thiniking for a while of emigrating to Canada. The original plan was to move over in about 8 years but my work circumstances have changed and allowed us to bring those dreams forward. We are attending an emigration fair at the weekend to have a real look at if emigration is possible. 

At the moment we haven't settled on an area, but are seriously considering New Brunswick. It seems to have most things we are looking for, in terms of quality of life, outdoor life style etc. The plan is to work for a few years then set up our own b&b business perhaps. 

Does anyone know if there are an downhill ski areas in NB. Don't care about big resorts, just if there are any reasonable weekend skiing opportunities? It could be the only thhing that makes us choose Ontario over NB!

thanks


----------



## jeff66 (Aug 19, 2009)

Hi guys,

Your story sound familiar...... We moved out here 13 months ago.

We now live in Ontario... We thought we would like BC. But after a visit there we decided not.

I really think you should visit the areas first, it was a big eye opener to us. Make sure you like the area, don't listen to others, their tastes will always be different to yours.
We were going to start a B&B, but soon changed our minds, may do it in the future though.

Jeff


----------



## Oggy (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Caz n Neil

Welcome to the forums!  

I'll agree that everyone's viewpoint of an area varies, so a reccie is very beneficial to determine what works best for you & your family. 

One thing you have to be aware of when reading input from others is what I consider blanket statements, such as "in Canada" when the person is mainly talking about a certain area of the country, or for instance "in Ontario" when the person is simply talking about Toronto. Many times, there are communities within that particular province that offer a different lifestyle. 

I often hear that BC rains all the time - I would know that they are talking about certain coastal areas of the province, however, the location that I reside in is classed as semi-arrid and sees very little rainfall in comparison. 

All the best with your research!


----------



## greeneyes (Jan 4, 2010)

Caz n Neil said:


> Hi,
> Thought i would introduce myself, I am Caz and married to Neil and have two kids ( 7 & 9) and two dogs. We have been thiniking for a while of emigrating to Canada. The original plan was to move over in about 8 years but my work circumstances have changed and allowed us to bring those dreams forward. We are attending an emigration fair at the weekend to have a real look at if emigration is possible.
> 
> At the moment we haven't settled on an area, but are seriously considering New Brunswick. It seems to have most things we are looking for, in terms of quality of life, outdoor life style etc. The plan is to work for a few years then set up our own b&b business perhaps.
> ...


New Brunswick is a great place to raise a family. Friendly people, family-oriented, low crime, good schools. 

As for skiing, well, you have three main areas: Poley Mountain (in Sussex, nearest large city is Saint John but is about an hour's drive from Moncton as well, so not bad), Crabbe Mountain (closer to Fredericton) and Mont Farlagne (near Edmunston, primarily French-speaking area). They are all small hills, but fun for a family. Another day-trip option from the Moncton area is to drive to Wentworth ski hill, about an hour and a half drive, across the border in Nova Scotia.

New Brunswick also has an excellent network of national and provincial parks - so exceptional camping and hiking, kayaking, canoeing, gorgeous beaches with warm water (the Shediac area in particular).


----------



## patient man (Feb 14, 2010)

I must agree with Jeff, we toured Ontario for 6weeks before applying for our visas, which we now have, but fly on friday to NS to have a 3 week Recce of the area including NB and PEI.
Ontario is gorgeous but for some reason we are being pulled towards the Maritimes, when we return I will post my findings.
best of luck on your application.


----------



## greeneyes (Jan 4, 2010)

patient man said:


> I must agree with Jeff, we toured Ontario for 6weeks before applying for our visas, which we now have, but fly on friday to NS to have a 3 week Recce of the area including NB and PEI.
> Ontario is gorgeous but for some reason we are being pulled towards the Maritimes, when we return I will post my findings.
> best of luck on your application.


I will look forward to seeing that! I love the Maritimes - I grew up and went to school there. PEI is beautiful with its green rolling hills and red earth - but there is zilch for employment. Likewise for the Cape Breton area of NS and northern NB - all beautiful places and lovely people, but high unemployment. Enjoy your trip!


----------

